# RY Broken Merle Project Visuals:)



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are the mice I picked up from Jess. Excuse all the dog hair on the blanket...I just can't seem to get away from it!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Heyloooooo beautiful mouseys  
Love merles.. so jealous! :mrgreen:


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Awwww


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww  I love my broken merle


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful mice!!


----------

